# Achat stockage Icloud adieu synchro !



## philou9364 (10 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai acheté de la capacité de stockage 50 Go pour mon Iphone 7, mon bon vieux Mac intel core 2 duo 2,4Ghz (je sais, c'est une antiquité), ne peut plus se connecter à Icloud. 
Une fenêtre apparait m'expliquant que le problème est lié à mon ID (adresse mail perso) et qu'il faut que j'ouvre  les préférences Icloud pour résoudre le problème. Ce que je fais.
La première fois le MDP n'a pas été reconnu, j'ai fini par le changer, mais à chaque fois il ne le reconnait pas y compris avec les 6 chiffres que je dois ajouter. la fenêtre ICloud est bien entendu grisée. je suis systématiquement dirigé sur le site d'Apple pour changer le MDP, mais cela ne change rien. 
J'ai cherché dans le forum j'ai vu des problèmes similaires. J'ai essayé les solutions proposées, sans succès. 
Je désespère !
Je n'ai plus de synchro agenda, notes, rappels... Cela devient complexe de bosser.
Quelqu'un à t-il eu ce problème ? Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ?


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Tu as essayé de demander à Apple (puisque tu payes un abonnement, tu es client) ?


----------



## philou9364 (12 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu as essayé de demander à Apple (puisque tu payes un abonnement, tu es client) ?


Non je ne l'ai pas encore fait. La dernière fois que je me suis adressé à eux, ils m'ont envoyé boulé : "votre machine est trop vieille". 
Je vais tenter on ne sait jamais. Merci de ton attention.


----------

